# qualification to teach in Australia



## jassyjas (May 29, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I am from Singapore and have a Bachelor's degree in Chinese Language Education. I taught in local primary school (Age 7 to 12) for 5 years before resigning and thereafter taught in language centre. 

About 2 years ago, I tried Skills assessment with AITSL and it was not successful due to the educational criterion and professional criterion. 
Education - the Bachelor of Arts do not meet the 4 year educational requirement as the degree only takes 3 years.
Professional - because my diploma was not recognised, my 5 years of teaching experience in a local school was reduced to 1 year, starting from the year I finish my degree. 

my long term goal is to get a PR in Australia. 
What other degree/masters do you suggest so that I can be qualified to teach in Australia? Or is there any short courses for LOTE so that I can match my education with Australia's?

Thank you in advance!!


----------

